# jl audio zr800-cw vs hat legatia l8se



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

comparing mid-bass in free air. i will discover which one is the best in 3 way application with differents xovers and slopes settings. i know people out there like IB and free air stuff.
View attachment 25223


View attachment 25224


View attachment 25225


View attachment 25226


View attachment 25227


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

good idea, I have been debating on the JL set up.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I've heard the JL set up before and loved it. Keep us updated!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Subscribed and curious.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Brings a tear to tspences eye.........:laugh:


----------



## Reach (May 12, 2008)

This is what I need to know! Looking forward to the review. I need 2 IB 8's in my rear deck, and have been looking at the JL's.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Reach said:


> This is what I need to know! Looking forward to the review. I need 2 IB 8's in my rear deck, and have been looking at the JL's.


you do realize he's running them as mids and not as subs


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet setup broski.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

nice!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jl audio zr800 is better for low end sub extension. Hat l8se is better in high frecuencies. if you use the midbass from 40,60hz to 200hz at 12db or 24db i will recommend jl zr800. but if you extend from 250, 280,300hz the legatia works better, and is more easy to accommodate the next driver; the mid-high.

Jl audio zr800 is a heavy weight, from sub to woofer.
legatia l8se is a lightweight, from midbass to midrange. 

Jl audio zr800 doesn't have to much definiton from 300hz and up but pounds harder and better in the low end. But putting the jl zr800 to play clean, you need a super door instalation because this monster is going to rattle, vibrate all your doors panels. That doesn't happen with the legatia l8se in the same baffle.
So i notice that is more light. In my case i will choose the legatia because sound clear and doesn't vibrate to much. Jl zr800 is so powerfull that i cann't control the vibration at certain volumes. I consider that i have a solid door with everything that you imagine.
View attachment 25249


View attachment 25250


View attachment 25251


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 25252


View attachment 25253


View attachment 25254


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 25255


View attachment 25256


View attachment 25257


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

boricua69 said:


> ...But getting the jl zr800 to play clean, you need a super door instalation because this monster is going to rattle, vibrate all your doors panels.... Jl zr800 is so powerfull that i cann't control the vibration at certain volumes. I consider that i have a solid door with everything that you can imagine.


That is the same conclusion I came to when I compared the ZR800 to the Peerless SLS 8. For some cars, 8's in the door just does not work. Dedicated midbass like those just have so much kick that it is almost not worth the effort because the door will be making as much noise as the driver. There is a guy in my area that had the same type of car as mine and he had the HAT L8 in his door. He even went a step further and cut into the door skin and make nice rings using Corian. He used extra deadning everywhere....but the doors still had vibration issues. His install and my time playing with the SLS 8 and ZR800 convinced me that I would never put those drivers in the doors of my current car. Such long stroking clean and quiet drivers deserve a better enclosure than a rattling and buzzing door!

This Spring the plan is to try and get some midbasses in the kicks....but I will still be faced with many issues....Oh well....

Thanks for taking the time to post this up.


----------



## Reach (May 12, 2008)

+1, Thanks for taking the time to try these and share your conclusions.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn Reach this gives me second thougts on selling my ZR800's to you


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Were the speakers broken in prior to testing?


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

^this may get ugly.......


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Were you using Class-A amplifiers? Was the damping factor > 1000? Was the distorition under .000001 %? Did you set the Kanuter valve correctly, and adjust the flux capacitor 3 more points? 

Just kidding!


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

boricua69 said:


> Jl audio zr800 is better for low end sub extension. Hat l8se is better in high frecuencies. if you use the midbass from 40,60hz to 200hz at 12db or 24db i will recommend jl zr800. but if you extend from 250, 280,300hz the legatia works better, and is more easy to accommodate the next driver; the mid-high.
> 
> Jl audio zr800 is a heavy weight, from sub to woofer.
> legatia l8se is a lightweight, from midbass to midrange.
> ...


Very nice door install!

What vehicle is that?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

one of the worst cars to sound good ,toyota highlander 05 suv


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 25438


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

boricua69 said:


> one of the worst cars to sound good ,toyota highlander 05 suv


Acoustics or just an obnoxious head unit situation?

You got a nice door at least....and my buddy has the hybrid version....dead silent at idle.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

acoustics and space. you cann't do kick panels sound good or floor installs. you
get to high seated and to close to the dash.


----------



## HK_M3 (Sep 12, 2009)

So what if you're using the 8" up to 2khz? The JL sounds like crap?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

JL zr 800 isn't desing to play high-frec is only a midwoofer, but still one of the best compare to anothers that cost much more.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

boricua69 said:


> JL zr 800 isn't desing to play high-frec is only a midwoofer, but still one of the best compare to anothers that cost much more.


Well you cannot make the comparison because being able to play high is something noteworthy. 

Being able to play low is easy....playing high is another ballgame altogether.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rememeber i 'm using a 4 way system, so i only need a dedicate midwoofer because mids and high are apart in the dash. Like i said before Hat works better than JL ZR from 350hz and up but not below. So if you need a midbass/midrange buy the Hat because JL ZR is only desing for midwoofer.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you ever compared the ZR-800 against JL's own C5-650 midwoofer? I know they're not the same size, but I'm looking at both of them for my vehicle.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

the c5-650 is a very good midbass/midrange and you will be happy with the performance. The zr800 is dedicate midwoofer only so you cann't play midhigh frec.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

boricua69 said:


> the c5-650 is a very good midbass/midrange and you will be happy with the performance. The zr800 is dedicate midwoofer only so you cann't play midhigh frec.


I'm looking for a dedicated midbass here. The C5-650cw is looking more ideal than the ZR-800. Although many of the specs are similar, the 6.5" will be easier to install, is marginally more efficient, and costs less


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

yes, do it with confidence.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Intresting read.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, very interesting. Sounds like the ZR800 is exactly what I need in one of my latest installs


----------



## sqkid8 (Apr 1, 2012)

very good info


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you like midbass
View attachment 35660

l!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> Do you like midbass
> View attachment 35660
> l!


HOLY FRIJOLES!!!!!


----------



## wink1969 (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Blue's bl 8? They are made by Linear power. They also make a 6.5 component set along with the 8" component set. They are called the BL6.5c ( 6 1/2 comp. set) and BL8.0c (8" comp set). I hear they are good on the midbass and mid frequencies.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

boricua69 said:


> Do you like midbass
> View attachment 35660
> l!


Nice. Killer mid bass upfront. With the aluminum mounting. Do you still have any rattling issues?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

No Sir, is super hard and sound smooth and clean.


----------

